# Is there any single track near Stuttgart?



## GargoyleUSMC (Jul 1, 2007)

I just moved to the Stuttgart area and work at Panzer Kaserne in Boeblingen. Haven't been able to find any local singletrack yet. What's available in the area? There's plenty of bike trails in the woods but nothing technical that I've seen.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey,

I just moved to Dresden, but you could try mtb-news.de. Great forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=94

That's the direct link to the Stuttgart forum.

Know how to speak German? I have some ability, though I can read more than I can write or speak, but for the most part, the users there are very nice and accomodating. I apologized for not speaking in German, and they were no problem to deal with and very willing to ride to show us around our area.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Schönbuch, near Herrenberg cemetery.
There is a tiny canyon when you come from Böblingen and from the cemetery a flowy singletrack leads on the edge of the Schönbuch / Ammer valley along to Hohenentringen castle and further to Tübingen. Very beautiful there! There are some steep descents and little jumps, but not really technical. 
Between Tübingen and Böblingen You will mostly find forest roads with slight climbs. In Tübingen the Spitzberg has some technical descents and a steep winding stair down this hill - You will also find a lot of stairs in Stuttgart, and a downhill in S-Degerloch into Stuttgart City (illegal)..
On the mtb-news.de forum "aka" knows the trails best, he lives in Schönaich or so and I joined a tour with him last christmas.


----------



## GargoyleUSMC (Jul 1, 2007)

Jerk Chicken, cxfahrer. Thanks for the insight. I'll try the mtb-news.de forum but I'm just starting to learn German. I'll see if I can't find the canyon out of Boblingen at Schonbuch. I figured that there has to be something more technical around here given the number of long travel forks and full suspension bikes I've seen around here.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

This is not the grand canyon, it is a little stream with a small trail with wooden stairs, about 1 km long. Coming from Hildrizhausen to Herrenberg cemetery it is on the right side leading to the autobahn, so you have to go up again following a track leading south.

Difficult to explain without a map or gps. And I was following aka....I know these trails from about 30 years ago, so my remembering is not perfect.

If you have a car go to bikepark Todtnau or Bad Wildbad.

For posting a question in the mtb-news.de/forum write in english. Or PM aka1972, he is registered in mtbr.com also.


----------



## aka1972 (Sep 22, 2005)

Indeed I know some trails, however certainly not all in that area 

Sample trail, ~ 25 minutes drive from Boeblingen in the Nagold Valley:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/89608

But I am really not an expert on technical stuff.
Other great areas are nearby Bad Urach and certainly Bad Wildbad, however you need to get there by car.

Regards,
Andreas

... still seeking for the holy trail...


----------



## GargoyleUSMC (Jul 1, 2007)

Andreas,
Thanks. I rode mainly cross-country - not all-mountain, but this trail looks interesting. I'd appreciate any directions you may have. Driving is not an issue as I have a car.


----------

